# What size wire for bottom?



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Is 1/4" hardware cloth too small for poop to fall through? What is the best wire size for the bottom of rabbit cages? (I have 1600 sq ft of 1/4", so I would love to use that, but not if the poop isn't going to fall through.)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I like 0.5 X 1.0 welded wire.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm with BFF...welded wire holds up much better. Unless you have dwarf rabbits, 1/4" is going to be too small from my experience. 1/2" is much better.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

crehberg said:


> I'm with BFF...welded wire holds up much better. Unless you have dwarf rabbits, 1/4" is going to be too small from my experience. 1/2" is much better.





Bearfootfarm said:


> I like 0.5 X 1.0 welded wire.


Does the .5 by 1 protect them well enough from predators? Guess snake proof is probably impossible? And thanks, figured it was going to be too small, but got it for a killer deal, so figured I'd use it if it worked!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

you want 1/2 x 1 inch rabbit floor wire , 16 gauge , 14 gauge is better . its really good against predators


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Catalytic said:


> Does the .5 by 1 protect them well enough from predators? Guess snake proof is probably impossible?


A snake that can get through 0.5" wire can't eat anything much larger than a newborn rabbit. 

Snake proof is "possible" if you're willing to spend the extra money and put some thought into the design.

There are ways to prevent snakes from accessing cages that will still allow droppings to fall through.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Use the quarter inch for sides and tops. It not really good for cage bottoms.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

1"x1/2" Galvanized AFTER welded wire for cage floors. The thicker wire (lower gauge), the better for foot health. 

Mounting floor wire is also important - there is a SMOOTH side and a ROUGH side. Mount it so that the rabbits are on the SMOOTH side or no matter the gauge wire, you'll get lots of sore feet and it's not great for humane care if so.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Caprice Acres said:


> 1"x1/2" Galvanized AFTER welded wire for cage floors. The thicker wire (lower gauge), the better for foot health.
> 
> Mounting floor wire is also important - there is a SMOOTH side and a ROUGH side. Mount it so that the rabbits are on the SMOOTH side or no matter the gauge wire, you'll get lots of sore feet and it's not great for humane care if so.


@Caprice Acres, gah I just saw your response. My wire is 16ga and I'm not sure when it was galvanized. I already attached it to the cage bottom, and I'm not sure which side is smooth. How do I tell? I haven't mounted the dividers yet, so I can flip it if needed. The pen floor is 4' by 10' and the wires running lengthwise are on top.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a properly mounted cage floor. See how all the wire the rabbit is standing on is on the same plane (and smooth), and the only wires that would 'stick out' are on the outside of the cage? You should be able to run your hand over the surface and it should be smooth to touch. 









From google, http://bunnyapproved.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Feet-on-Wire.jpg

This one is also mounted correctly, though an odd mesh:








https://www.ciwf.org.uk/media/40916...p&width=700&height=394&rnd=130851690500000000

No matter the flooring, select for short, wide, WELL PADDED feet. Some animals will just not have the foot structure, padding etc to be on wire. I don't like the sanitation issues that come with the plastic mats or putting in a portion of solid floor, so I just culled those that couldn't handle it and selected for better foot structure. Worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

OH! Makes a lot more sense looking at your wire! Thankfully mine is mounted correctly!


----------

